# Computer advice please.



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

each time i want to log into the forum, i have to type in my
user name and password. I check the box each time for my computer
to remember the password, but i wont  
Any ideas please?
Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

You must have something switched on that is clearing your cookies everytime. May be an IE option or virus guard option.

Think this needs moving :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It will be based either in Security settings or a 3rd party bit of software - av, anti-spyware, anti - hijack or registry software.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

See http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=56880


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

Thaks Scott, all sorted.


----------

